# making(sewing) your own hunting clothes



## ilarcher (Jan 25, 2004)

Hey gang, Just wondering if anyone sews there own hunting clothes?

You can get all kinds of camo patterns in all kinds of fabrics. I have found a couple places that have patterns for outdoor coats and pants, socks, gaitors, etc. I do know how to use a sewing machine and basic sewing skills, plus I could always ask dear ol mom for help since she has more in sewing machines than what my truck cost.

I want to make a collection of different camo patterns but want the same style of coat, pants, etc. I also want to make a backpack. Plus I think some fleese base layers will help kep me warmer and be able to save some money.

Any help or info would be great. 

If you have made some please lets see some pictures.


----------



## traviscain38 (Dec 6, 2007)

Sent you a PM


----------



## daltongang (Jul 29, 2009)

let me know how this turns out for you. id like to do the same thing sometime.


----------



## 724wd (Dec 17, 2005)

i built my own pack using a factory butt pack with homemade upper harness and removable upper pack. designed it all myself and it works well, but it isn't a badlands or eberlestock! (didn't cost nearly as much either, though!)

also made a pair of heavy cargo pants in a sage camo pattern. came out VERY nice, if i do say so myself... :wink: 

and have made a ghillie suit and leafy jacket made on mesh base - very lightweight and conceals nicely. currently working on an updated version with pants to go with. 

and FINALLY, i have the patterns and fabric to do some fleece outerwear/sweats.

it's fun and frustrating, and honestly, with the cost of name brand camo fabric, unless you enjoy customizing your stuff, it's nearly as cheap and a helluva lot easier to buy vs. build.


----------



## CB160 (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm still searching for someone who can sew up a custom bow case/backpack....
anyone out there that might be interested ?


----------



## CROMAN69Z28 (Oct 24, 2009)

cb160 said:


> i'm still searching for someone who can sew up a custom bow case/backpack....
> Anyone out there that might be interested ?


x2!


----------



## ilarcher (Jan 25, 2004)

Thats the kind of stuff I'm talkin about. 

When I come up with a bowcase/backpack idea i will let you know.

I know somethings are just cheaper to buy. Depended on what camo patterns you buy all depends on how much you can save. 

I not looking to make any fancy hunting outfits. I just want to havee lots of hunting clothes that I didn't have to pay lots of money for. Plus gives me something to do after deer season when its bitter cold out.

As I come up with things I will post them.


----------

